# Any ideas on costs?



## Dieselfreak713 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on the costs I will have invovled.  I am looking at putting a 40'x60'x16' shop up with a 10'x60' porch on one side, 4 windows, 2 10'x12' overhead doors, a 16'x14' door and it will have 6" of concrete.  I will be insulating it with 6" on the walls and 24" of blown in above the ceiling.  Thanks


----------



## Adityaa (Feb 4, 2012)

I would suggest if you can find a reliable local freight forwarder ,  shipping everything to him and make only one bill then ship to you would help you save a lot costs.

Shipping Rates for different couriers will be vary, but  all the DHL,ups or ems services will be available from the freight forwarder with a much cheaper price  than you try to find those major couriers directly.. Normally the first half kilo would be very expensive and the additional kilos would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## grumpysgarage (Mar 12, 2012)

There is really no way for us to give you an accurate number on that. It all depends on where you live, what type of materials you will have in the garage, the specific companies the materials come from and who builds it. Have some contractors come give you a quote.


----------

